
A functional reactive alternative to Spring - rchodava
https://stacksandfoundations.wordpress.com/2016/06/09/a-functional-reactive-java-web-framework/
======
rchodava
The GitHub project is:
[https://github.com/rchodava/datamill](https://github.com/rchodava/datamill)

